# Bridgeport, Pancake Motor, VFD



## furpo (Dec 5, 2013)

On the Bridgeport with the Pancake Motor what is everyone setting the full load amps at on their VFD?
If I set mine at the motor name plate rating I trip on overload amps.
Thanks for the input!


----------

